# Spigots in my kitchen



## bmhughes89 (May 31, 2017)

I have these two spigots in my kitchen and I'm looking for ideas to utilize them. It seems like a waste to just pull the plumbing. Any ideas?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Guess you dont want a washer? A utility tub is nice but you dont have drain other than the stack drain?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

What is that other pipe?....with the towel in it?
Looks like a vent....but don't see a trap unless under in the floor?

Was there a washing machine there at some point?


----------



## thekibblegoddes (Jun 24, 2014)

Well, in my house, one would get a bucket under it for the dog's water.


----------



## bmhughes89 (May 31, 2017)

hunter63 said:


> What is that other pipe?....with the towel in it?
> Looks like a vent....but don't see a trap unless under in the floor?
> 
> Was there a washing machine there at some point?


I was thinking it was for a washing machine because our washer is currently outside on our back porch. The kitchen is 10x10. Not big at all, so I'm not stuffing any sort of appliance in there. I'm pretty sure it's a vent. I haven't crawled under the house yet to investigate.


----------

